# My Imperial Log



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay guys well this is going to be a log for my summer projects and further hopefully! I've just started collecting Imperial Guard, which I'll have pictures up for, and I also collect Ultramarines, which I'll eventually have pictures up for.

Firstly I'd like to share with you why I picked these armies. I know Ultramarines get alot of slagging and surprisingly I didn't collect them first, it's a recent project I've started. I was drawn in when I read the Ultramarines novels and got hooked on the fluff. Then I saw them as these resolute warriors standing firm for the Imperium. Same with the Imperial Guard because I'm going with Cadia. Both are always there holding back the xeno and chaos tides, never faltering. Besides I love shouting ''Go warriors of Ultramar'' during games:biggrin:

Okay well since I had my camera nicked off me by my mum I can only show you a few pictures of my Guardsmen.

This is my first Infantry Squad it's currently finished but this is a work in rogress until I get my camera back. Also my Sentinel, Platoon Command Squad and Heavy weapons squad, all yet to be finished.

Hope you like them guys!



http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13951&stc=1&d=1309470736

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13952&stc=1&d=1309470871

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13959&stc=1&d=1309471901

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13960&stc=1&d=1309471957

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13953&stc=1&d=1309471043

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13954&stc=1&d=1309471105

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13955&stc=1&d=1309471184

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13956&stc=1&d=1309471544

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13957&stc=1&d=1309471685

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13958&stc=1&d=1309471791

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13961&stc=1&d=1309471979


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

GREAT! Love seeing someone else tackle some Guard as well. Good job on the guardsmen so far. I like the edging you have done, are they finished or do you have more to do...it appears they are un-finished.

I have always liked the armoured sentinel better. Reminds me of an At-St from Star Wars. Look forward to seeing this progress.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks DoE!

No none of the minis in the pictures are finished but I have finished that first squad and based them. Just need to get my camera back and I'll have the pics up!

Yeah I love the armoured one it took me ages to decide which to do but I thought hell this one just looks awesome! Now to get another and model an Ewok popping out of the top eventually!:biggrin:

Since I have no camera at the mo I'll just say the update is I've started the Heavy weapons team. Those damn Cadian clothing parts take so long to layer up, it's worth it in te end though.

Also I have about £20-£25 to spend in GW. Don't know what I'd like to get. That Finecast Commissar Lord looks so tempting!


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay got my camera back so can get those pictures of the finished squad up and a few pictures of my heavy weapons team wip.

Enjoy! C&C welcome


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work to begin with... your armor and cloth you have down pat without a doubt. The skin is where you should focus your attention. I suggest a slightly darker wash shade. Well done and keep it up.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Alexious.
Yeah skin is always where I've had trouble painting. I'm just using a basic scheme at the moment. 
Would you say a watered down devlan mud might do the trick?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work on the cloth.

I also like the bases; they look different from the average base but not really odd.

Depending on how much effort you want three possible quick skin tones cone to mind:
(i) wash with Devlan Mud then paint highlights using your flesh tone - slightly unwashed
(ii) wash with Ogryn Flesh then paint highlights using your flesh tone - scrubbed
(iii) wash with Devlan Mud then paint most areas with your flesh tone then wash with Ogryn Flesh then paint highlights using your flesh tone- this takes longer but adds more character.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks DTH for the ideas, yeah I'll definately try them out.

As for the bases, I did them that way because I just wanted to get across the image of a mass infantry wearing away the ground till the mud is all churned up.

Also I'm hoping to start work on my gaming board and I'll be doing it in that scheme.

No progress today so far as I'm tidying up for the folks coming home! I'll start up again in a few hours, might have some pics up later.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty decent stuff. I agree with Hobbit though, washes make everything just pop wonderfully!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great man! I don't have much else to add over what Alexious and Dave have mentioned other than to wish you good luck with the guard. Lots of models man, have fun with them!


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys! Well so far I've got 2 of my heavy weapons teams finshed and the third just needs the base finished. I've also started work on my second infantry squad!
So here are some pics of the 2 Heavy weapons teams.

On the way I have a Commissar which I can't wait start!

Unfortunately financial situations may see this Imperial log become an ''and other log'' as I may post some of my other things up when I've finished these Guardsmen until I have more....and oh will there be more!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work man. My only complaint is that they look almost too clean. The guys and the guns could stand with a bit of weathering.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

To be honest I have no experience with weathering!
Are there any tips or pointers you could give for doing it?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

TomG said:


> To be honest I have no experience with weathering!
> Are there any tips or pointers you could give for doing it?


LOL...WoW, you sound like me when I first started weathering. I went kicking and screaming. I still get a little flustered when I need to do some weathering, however, you onl get better with practice. I would recommend some youtube videos on weathering minatures. It's what I did and I swear I watched the same weathering video at least a dozen times thinking there is no way I can do that. Well never say never and give it a go.

I also recommend you try it out on something thats not so dear to you. Like a scrap model or something. When I find the link to the video I will post it for ya.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

EDIT...damn it, double post! Sorry


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks DoE yeah I'll check out some videos! For practice models I have about 80 orks knocking about so they shall be my guinea pigs!

For now I'll keep going with the second infantry squad, look up some videos and have a few test goes on some orks until I'm happy.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Here you go mate, I learned alot and really enjoy his videos.






Best of luck!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Once again thanks DoE that was a great help!
Those videos were primarily about tanks though so I was wondering is there much difference to the transition to infantry? And do I do it in a similar style?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

The concept still applies to the infantry, however it depends on how dirty you want them to be. Remember, less is more =)


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay for the pigments I've had a look around and would you advise the Vallejo mud and sand set? Would it work well with my current scheme.

As for applying it what would my target areas be? Like I understand the boots but should I weather any other areas?


----------



## ComisarGhost (Jul 9, 2011)

Awsome pics great army they are awsome


----------



## ComisarGhost (Jul 9, 2011)

awsome pics great army


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I use the Vallejo pigments an like them very much, it's personal preference. As for the infantry it really depends how dirty you want them to be, obviously there would be less dirt the higher you go...unless he was lying in it! You will have to test it out on spares. I am still learning the process as well but have learned a thing or two as well.

I also highly RECOMMEND Pledge with FUTURE shine (Acrylic floor finish) before you weather your minature.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay guys, pretty big update now. Apologies on it taking so long, I've been really busy this last month since I got a new job. So it's been late night painting but I've pretty much got the battleforce complete. I've also got a second one to put together, a chimera to finish and also my commissar lord to do!
The pics will be of the finished second infantry squad, the finished platoon command squad and my wip sentinel!
Hope you like c&c welcome!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Tom! I especially like the bionic arm on the commander. Nice work


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Good work buddy, great to see another IG list. I really like the solid painting style, your infantry are really solid - armour, skin and cloth have some nice depth. I would defo like to see stuff a little dirtier although like they say leas is more. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Agreed, the army is coming together well. I like the sentinel and it's pose on the rock. To make the grenade launchers look better see if you can drill out the barrels though. Otherwise good work, keep it up.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys! I'll look into drilling the barrels and weathering in september when I get a chance to stock up on supplies!
Well hobbywise I've not been up to much, just a little work on the chimera and an infantry squad put together.
It's been slow mainly due to me being acceoted into un and having to get stuff sorted, so when I've moved and settled in things should pick up:victory:.

Randomly I decided to repaint my marines and have decided on Dark Angels. Mainly due to fluff reasons and also I love the colour scheme. I'll post some pics of my 2 test minis (the bases aren't done yet). Let me know what you think and I'll get some more Guard pics up soon!


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys! Well once again it's been a while. Slowly settling in to Uni life and trying to keep the hobby alive. II'm throwing up a few pics of my next platoon commander, sentinel and WIP Chimera. I decided to undercoat the next battleforce in white and well...the layering is more effort but I'm happy with the end result. I have another infantry squad in the pipeline and I'll have pics up when it's done.

Such a long weekend ahead, going to Games Day, got to pick up about £200 worth of IG to finish my army and catch up on lectures. Well lectures can wait....I won't care when I'm high on paint and glue fumes!
Till next time guys
C&C welcome. Let me know what you think of my progress!


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work...

As for the other peoples comments on weathering... don't discount the clean sharp lines and nice bold bright colors... they can have the affect you want too. 

Well done on your cloth... very superior now.  Keep it up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good leg adjustment on the sentinel; it looks like it is actually walking.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys well time for another update. Got another infantry squad finished and thought I'd throw some other pics up too. Finally have my 1500pt list bought. Now just to get it together and painted!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

More tidy painting on there.

The only thing that looks slightly odd is the red strap on the flamer; as the rest of the squad are completely in dull colours it looks a little out of place.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah thanks Dave, I was looking at it thinking I should change it after. No updates for the mo but I do have another infantry squad in the works. So should have them up sometime next week along with the Chimera.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey thought I'd finally pop up some pics of the finished sentinel.
Hope ye like!:victory:
C&C welcome as always!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good, though some of the photos are washed out. I like the base.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Midge. Yeah I need to step up on my camera work.

I've had a few tweaks with the rocks on the next batch of infantry which I'm liking at the mo. Should have some pics up soon, just finished the cloth on them.
The chimera is nearly there too.

Yeah with the base as before I'm going for a muddy theme as when I do up my gameboard I want it to all tie in.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, you are knocking these out. When you gonna get us an Army shot?


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll get an army shot up soon hopefully by the end of next week. I want to have the second platoon finished, so just highlights on the infantry squad, the command and hws to do. It's a slow process but I hope to have that finished soon. Then I can move onto some of the tanks. 

I still have my 2 vet squads to put together. For my command squads I'm doing white shoulder pads. So I'm pondering what to do for the overall command group and vet squads? Gold perhaps for the command and red for the vets? What do ye think? An example of the white is on my earlier platoon command squad.

I'm thinking of picking up an airbrush soon to speed the tanks up. Mainly because the layering on the chimera took forever.

Will have the infantry squad's highlights and bases done hopefully tomorrow night so should have pics up soon!

Till then:victory:


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Last Infantry Squad done and WIP of the HWT and sentinel

C&C welcome:victory:

Oh on a sidenote I really need some ideas on the Company Commander. I want him on some sort of throne platform (I was thinking of using the sentinel seating thing as a basis for it) Like with screens and such around him so he can survey the battlefield. Any pointers or ideas of things I could do for this?


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Why not just put him in a command Chimera?


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

I mean as in the model. Yeah I'll have the squad in a chimera but I want to do something different for the commander model itself.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Been a while since I've posted in this but finally have the army together. Now just to finish painting it!

I played my first 3 games there on wednesday and had 3 wins. I'm taking it as beginners luck however!:shok: One thing I have learned...executioners are utter utter carnage! 

I shall have pics up of the finished platoons and some of my vet squads later on, they need green stuffing though!

Pics later tonight!k:


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay so its been a while guys.
So I thought I'd share what I've been up to.
Some pics of the pretty much finished models I have and my WIP veteran squad. Going for red shoulder pads on one side for these like I did with the white on my command squads.

Oh and my Platoon commander and a sergeant I don't think I've put up yet. No pics of vehicles as of yet as I want to get them painted so bear with me!

Also a pic of a venom I painted for my new DE scheme. 
I'd love to know what ye think!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey Tom,

Im lovin the chem masks on the cadians, it def makes them look much cooler for sure. If I may, grab a drill bit that is half the size on the melta gun barrel and drill out the front, it doesnt have to be deep but just enough to give depth to the weapon barrel, it will make them look much better I promise. All and all, this is a nice group of infantry you got going on here and I relaly look forward to seeing an IG vehicle painted up, the DE venow looks great, diggin the panel highlights.

Keep up the good work mate!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work there.

My only niggle is that the edge highlights seem slightly thick in places.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input DoE and Dave.

Yeah I really need to pick up a drill, I might today.
I'll clean up the highlights when I've finished the others.

So next up is going to be another vet squad, followed by my company command squad.
I'll get to work on them soon hopefully. And then all the tanks.


Overall I'm loving Guard! 
Model-wise they may seem like there isn't much to go on with conversions, but you get so much that a few tweaks here and there can make a unit look great. 
Gaming-wise...damn the shooting phase is crazy.

Future plans for this army are probably picking up another battleforce and making some penal legion squads, some artillery pieces (love the bassilisk model) and possibly another vendetta!

Thanks again for the input. Hopefully I'll have some more up soon.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

TomG said:


> Gaming-wise...damn the shooting phase is crazy.


LOL, ya so is the setup and movement phase


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice log, I'll def be following.... + rep


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys. Its been a while since I last posted here mainly because of Uni work. But I have still been going at the hobby! 
Thought I'd throw up some pictures of what I'm working on.
Not many guard pucs just my WIP chimera. I'd like to know what you guys think of it.
Other than that I actuall picked up some Blood Angels so I'll post some WIPs of my Librarian and some marines.
Hope you guys like them and its good to be back!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very tidy looking work with vibrant colours; especially the blue.

Are you going to do more on the Librarian's face as he looks quite evil/dead at the moment, so I feel would benefit from a pinker hue.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

These are all looking pretty good, like was said a little wash or something on the libby's face couldn't hurt. I like your plog, you're doing some good stuff here. Keep it up.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking of adding something to him! What would you guys advise? A wash?
I've always been wary of doing faces to be honest.

How do ye like the chimera? I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. but would like some input before I start cracking into the others!

Hopefully will have some finished pics up soon guys!

Till then.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The face has character; it just seems much too pale. Therefore I would suggest a flesh hued glaze. Although technically washes and glazes are different an Ogryn Flesh wash applied in several thin even coats would serve well; alternatively you could use a very dilute flash paint.

The chimera body has visual texture. However tracks look too flat and bright to me; I feel they would pop better with a black wash in the recesses and a brown wash all over to take the shine off.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah the tracks are only WIP and I need to order in some more badab black!
The body is all I needed to know, thanks a load Dave!


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys a quick question. This is a test model I've done. I'm going to be using the Catachan battleforcce to make myself some recon veterans for my force. 
I'd just like to know what ye think of the scheme, how I can improve it and does it fit in with the rest of the army?

Thanks.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Some great looking stuff. Makes me feel bad my Guard haven't seen paint in years. Really like your Blood Angels Lib he looks fantastic.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well I think he will look fine in your army, however his skin appears a little pale for my taste, especially for being a no shirt wearing jungle fighter.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.

@DoE I get what you mean haha
I'm not aiming for a jungle world, more so a mining or battle ravaged one. I can see a trend with the skin being too pale! I shall darken it up and get some pics up as soon as I can. 

Gotta say I'm a fan of these new paints so far. 
Evil Sunz Scarlet may be a tad lighter than Blood Red but it's a lot more vibrant I've found. 

Hopefully I'll have a squad up soon to show ye!
Saying that I just found out I got the job I applied for, so hopefully my painting won't fall behind!

Till next time.

And once again thanks for the comments!:victory:


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Update on the veteran's skin colour!
Let me know what ye think. 
Also an assault marine update, once again loving these new reds. 

Throwing in a look of my Leman Russ too and a full army pic. I still have to get the catachan battleforce together and another chimera.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lots of good stuff here mate. I really like the use of scourge wings on the libby, though I agree with Dave's suggestions regarding the face. The skin tone on the Catachan looks much better in the second set of photos, definitely has a ruddier skin tone to him that is more typical to that regiment. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

MUCH much better! Like night and day almost. Keep the new version!


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for the comments.
I'm still working on those vets and attempted some osl on one and was wondering what ye think. Its my first attempt at it and would like to know how I an improve.
Sorry if the detail in bad btw my camera is playing pup.

Thanks.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay well I changed the osl around a little :/ still not sure if its an improvement or how its looking. Any help would be great guys! Nearly got the second Blood Angel done.
Really don't know where I'm headed next! Probably finish this vet squad and see what to do then! Probably tanks :grin:


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Well the next assault marine is done so I thought I'd put him up for ye.
Slowly getting through these guys cause I'm waiting on some BA books. Trying to think of a theme and just get into them more really.

I don't think you'll be able to make out the writing on the shoulder pad but it says 'repent'
Also just noticed one of the jump pack vent parts on the right hasn't been blacked out. Will have to fix that!

Overall I loved painting this guy and posing him! When I first got into marines...years a go now I got bored so easily. So with these guys I'm going to try and make them as characterful as I can and keep them going and of course along with my guard.

If you notice the bases are done the same way as the guard. I'm thinking of writing up some fluff eventually about the two forces helping in the defence of a world!

Also have the Wood Elf army book on the way. Damn I love those models, so will hopefully get a plog up and running for them once I pick some up!

Hope ye like this guy.:victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work on the yellow; it is a hard colour to get right so getting a clean saturated covering is very well done.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As requested, my comments on your Plasma gunner:

The glow on his face seems right to me; however the transition back to his ear looks a little abrupt and I think there should be more light spill on his bandanna.

The glowing coils are great; however the spill of light down the side of the gun looks wrong. I feel it would work better if they were unlit as the light cannot travel in a straight line from the coils to the barrel.

If you start at one end of the coil and imagine a line running from that along the coil then slowly move the line out it will sweep across where the light can reach; if you do the same from the other end to the coil then it will give you an imaginary area that the whole coil light up, and two areas on the edge where the light will reduce away to ambient.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys thought I'd share these with ye.
Jus my BA honour guard and a captain. The main bit I want to show is the guy in gold and what ye think of the colour so far.
Another thing is the sanguinary guard box set. Damn that is a nice kit! 
Thanks!

Oh and Dave if you see this. Changes were made to the veteran and I will have pics up when I have the squad finished. Thanks again mate.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent smoothness and depth on the gold.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay update on the honour guard. Spent the day painting this guy up. Still has to be based though.
Hope ye like!


----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

He looks incredible man! Really liking the gold, you should do a tut on how you did the armor on this guy!


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys just thought I'd share a Blood Angel sergeant I'm currently working on.
He's only a WIP and the camera really doesn't show up the highlighting unfortunately.
Anyway hope ye like!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like crisp work so far to me.

I am not fond of the green axe; however I assume it is not finished.


----------

